# Are Mac users smarter?



## chenly (Jul 14, 2002)

http://news.com.com/2100-1040-943519.html?tag=fd_top

_[edited by mod: descriptive title]_


----------



## sabunab (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes, And More creative...


----------



## Torz (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got a feeling that i've seen a similar article on  somewhere like NY Times website.

Anyway I reckon Mac users have more open mind than peecee users, most peecee users are too narrow minded, like all my friends. Gotta try new stuff to find out if its actually good or not, just like food


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 31, 2002)

what i don't get is why they are so rude to us!
when i hear that someone has a PC i do't say "HA! PC's Suck!" i think it's Bill Gates making his users think mac sucks some how (maybe brainwashing)


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2002)

Yep, we are smarter. In fact so smart that we do not bother to be rude. Why waste the time, when we are busy being creative


----------



## pezagent (Aug 11, 2002)

How does using someone else's idea of how something should work make me more creative?

Technology is someone else's idea of how the world should work. Computer software, no matter how "powerful" or "rich with features" is a cumulative idea, i.e. it is only as smart as those who programmed it. When I use Photoshop or any other piece of software, I am limited by the features available to me--this fact in itself does not make me more creative, in fact, if anything, it makes me *LESS* creative.

Using a computer as a means to an end makes one a puppet and the navi the master. For example, you will learn more learning how to paint on an actual canvas than learning on software that "simulates" the real-world experience. When a computer is used to aid in techniques that would otherwise take long periods of time, i.e. non-linear editing vs. flatbed editing, it is a great tool. But that's all it should ever be--a tool.

As far as Mac users being smarter... if Mac users are so smart, why do they have to use a computer that's oversimplified?


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pezagent _
> *As far as Mac users being smarter... if Mac users are so smart, why do they have to use a computer that's oversimplified? *



That's VERY simple: Because the HARDEST thing in this life or the next one, is to make ALL things and EVERYTHING easier for people...

But this could be very hard for you to get it: You are a troll after all and not human!


----------



## pezagent (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *
> 
> That's VERY simple: Because the HARDEST thing in this life or the next one, is to make ALL things and EVERYTHING easier for people...*



What's the point of life if all things and EVERYTHING is easier for everybody... not much challenge in that, is there? Are you saying that we're striving to build a complacent society that becomes fat and lazy?

"If everybody looked the same, we'd get tired of looking at each other..."


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pezagent _
> *How does using someone else's idea of how something should work make me more creative?*



It is a tool. If the tool does not do what you want to do, then you program something yourself.  When you paint you are using tools of the brush, paint and canvas. When you write you are using the pen and paper as tools. You can be creative using any tool you wish. 


> _Originally posted by pezagent _
> *As far as Mac users being smarter... if Mac users are so smart, why do they have to use a computer that's oversimplified? *



That's why they are smart. Why use a computer that has so many complications? You would be busy trying to make the darn thing run properly rather than working on your creative idea.  Use the oversimplified computer and your time is better spent.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 11, 2002)

macs are easier for the things that SHOULD be easier, thus giving us more mental capacity for those tasks that ARE hard. we have a more efficient distribution of Brain Power


----------



## pezagent (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *
> 
> It is a tool. If the tool does not do what you want to do, then you program something yourself.  When you paint you are using tools of the brush, paint and canvas. When you write you are using the pen and paper as tools. You can be creative using any tool you wish.
> ...



Ok, so welcome to the land of contradictions... so first you're telling me if the tool isn't doing what I want it to do I should program one myself? How bout if I pick up a paintbrush and get busy. That might be easier. 

Then you're telling me that Mac users are smart becuase they use a computer with "less complications". Am I less intelligent becuase I can use the PS2 game controller, which has over ten buttons on it? That's a lot more "complicated" than the one-button mouse Apple gives you. 

You may just want to really consider what it means to use an oversimplified *anything*. You don't learn when things are done for you. By using the Macintosh (or any other Navi), for example, have you learned anything about object orientated programming and how it works? Probably not, becuase that process is hidden from you, although the related knowledge could be useful somewhere down the line... 

As far as "trying to get the darn thing to work"... well, we live in the year 2002, and my 8 year old niece can put a computer together. I think we can move our mindset out of the computer dark ages, don't you?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pezagent _
> *
> 
> Ok, so welcome to the land of contradictions... so first you're telling me if the tool isn't doing what I want it to do I should program one myself? How bout if I pick up a paintbrush and get busy. That might be easier.
> ...



1. mac users aren't smarter just because they use a 1-button mouse vs. a 10 button PS2 controller or a 3-button PC mouse. the mous has nothin to do with this. (I, btw, use a macally 2 button scroll-wheel mouse)

2. you say "you don't learn when things are done for you". well that is exactly what a GUI is. if you want to _learn_, then use DOS or UNIX or another CLI. However, GUIs are simpler, and faster than CLIs, and therefore more efficient. by simply using windows, do you learn anything about C or C++ or DOS? I don't think so. likewise you learn little HTML by using a wysiwyg. and that is precisely the point.

3. just because one 8-year old can put together a computer, doesn't mean my grandmother can. and who has more money to buy a computer, an 8-year old or a 70-year old?


----------



## pezagent (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> * just because one 8-year old can put together a computer, doesn't mean my grandmother can. and who has more money to buy a computer, an 8-year old or a 70-year old? *


Well, if you stopped spending money on your expensive Apple products, you could give more to your kids. As far as your grandma goes, well, unless she's between 25-32 years old, she's not really Apple's target market, is she?

_"We do not inherit the Earth from our Ancestors, we borrow it from our children"_


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 11, 2002)

if price is really an issue, then by all means buy a PC. at the moment we are discussing whether mac users are _smarter_, and since a lot of the people who have enough money to buy macs got that money because of intelligence, I would say yes, but just on average. *Mac users aren't smarter because they are mac users, they are mac users because they are smarter.*

 my grandma uses a PC anyways


----------



## pezagent (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *if price is really an issue, then by all means buy a PC. at the moment we are discussing whether mac users are smarter, and since a lot of the people who have enough money to buy macs got that money because of intelligence, I would say yes, but just on average. Mac users aren't smarter because they are mac users, they are mac users because they are smarter.
> 
>  my grandma uses a PC anyways  *



This whole topic is stoopid. I'm outta here.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 11, 2002)

ok, c ya around.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pezagent _
> *
> 
> This whole topic is stoopid. I'm outta here. *



Nope! Your whole self is stupid, dumb and did I mention, TROLL?

Bye you miserable, low-life, scam! Bye... Hope we will see you... NEVER AGAIN!


----------

